# New Car Jack For Men



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

All men should have one of these. :wink:










MHS.....Rob


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

But women with such attributes should never need to do anything for themselves!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

More than a handfull is a waste!


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8O typical, a new jack for men, ten of em have to stand around while a women has to show em how to use it! I am ducking..................................now. :?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi
I have trouble with a little something that keeps on popping up when I look at that picture.......


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

spykal........... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Love it. =D> =D> =D> 


MHS....Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Bigfoot said:


> More than a handfull is a waste!


That's why the area between a womans boobs and her thighs is called a waist because God could have got another pair of boobs fitted in there.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Iz zis ze Fallen Madonna viz ze big boobys by Van Clump?
If she had another three she would be cinq titty.


----------

